# New drug



## KariMar (Jun 15, 2002)

Has anyone heard that there is a new drug on the market for IBS. It is to help with all the stuff we go through. My endo study group said that they saw it advertised on the WGN chicago station. Let me know if anyone has heard about this. KariMar


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Zelnorm, for constipation was just approved in the US and they brought lotronex back for d under restrictions, so you know.


----------



## KariMar (Jun 15, 2002)

What experiences has anyone had with these drugs?


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Kari, Check out the 5-HT3(Lotronex) and 5-HT4(Zelnorm) Forums by using our "Hop To:". Those forums each cover the drugs you are interested in. Loads of info on both forums.Hope this helps.BQ


----------

